# tannat vines?



## bellmtbbq (May 8, 2013)

I know it's a little late in the spring.. but I was wondering if anyone has a source for Tannat vines? They are a little obscure but seem like a perfect Old World variety to try on the East Coast to try to make European styled wines. 24-25 Brix at maturity, mid-late season developer, tons of bold and complex tannins, tobacco, smoke, plums, dark fruit. Not much data on TA but seems moderate according to Tablas Creek. Novavine had them but their catalog is down. 

I'm putting in six Marquette and six Brianna vines next week when Red Dog finally ships them. I think both varieties sound exciting for the future of North American winemaking but would also like something more classical- either Tannat or a Syrah row. I'm excited to have my own vineyard!

Thanks


----------



## Pat57 (May 8, 2013)

Grey creek has Tannat


----------



## bellmtbbq (May 8, 2013)

Thanks! Awesome selection.. I e-mailed them but do you have any idea on their pricing?


----------



## Pat57 (May 9, 2013)

bellmtbbq said:


> Thanks! Awesome selection.. I e-mailed them but do you have any idea on their pricing?



If I remember correctly they were 3.50 each with a bundle of 25? Not positive on those numbers but I think that's what she told me. Give them a call. I was going to try some Tannat but its too cold here. I was thinking of laying the vines down and covering them for winter but decided against it. I like the style of wine you can make with Tannat, or at least use to blend with some of the lighter northern varieties.

good luck


----------



## bellmtbbq (May 9, 2013)

Cool! That's a lot of vines but I guess manageable. If you still want to split a bundle, let me know haha. I think if you could get them on a southern slope, they could be fine in Michigan. I read about a vineyard in Indiana and also upstate NY with some success growing them.


----------



## mvcrews (May 9, 2013)

If you can make it work Tannat is great tool to have in your blending arsenal. It's too tannic for most people on its own, but even a little bit greatly improves the structure of other reds. I know there's more of it being planted every year out here (in CA) and I think I remember reading somewhere that Virginia was having some success growing it.


----------



## Pat57 (May 9, 2013)

bellmtbbq said:


> Cool! That's a lot of vines but I guess manageable. If you still want to split a bundle, let me know haha. I think if you could get them on a southern slope, they could be fine in Michigan. I read about a vineyard in Indiana and also upstate NY with some success growing them.



If you do decide to buy some Tannat vines let me know, just for the hell of it I'll give them a try.

Pat


----------



## bellmtbbq (May 10, 2013)

I've gotten no response from them. Hmm.


----------



## blumentopferde (May 12, 2013)

mvcrews said:


> If you can make it work Tannat is great tool to have in your blending arsenal. It's too tannic for most people on its own, but even a little bit greatly improves the structure of other reds.



To me it tastes EXACTLY like Malbec (Didn't try many Tannats though). And I think that Malbec makes some of the best red wines out there. So I think, you made a great choice with Tannat (and might try Malbec as well)!


----------



## bellmtbbq (May 15, 2013)

I'm not sure on the Malbec... I find Malbecs to have fairly mild tannins. Not sure if it matches up with Tannat well, but perhaps you had a Tannat blend.


Interesting read, sounds like more and more people are excited about Tannat.. Grey Creek hasn't responded to my e-mail though.

http://wine.appellationamerica.com/wine-review/791/Tannat-Wines-America.html


----------



## Pat57 (May 15, 2013)

Call them ....707- 431-7344


----------



## bellmtbbq (May 15, 2013)

Finally got an e-mail back, they were out of town this week. They were trying to sell me forty vines, grafted onto 101-14 rootstock at $4 a piece. The 101-14 graft can help with cold climates versus own-rooted, so maybe a better chance in MI.

I'm going to see if she'll let me buy less- are you in for a few Pat? I'm going to give them a shot here at zone 6B on a southern exposure.


----------



## Pat57 (May 15, 2013)

bellmtbbq said:


> Finally got an e-mail back, they were out of town this week. They were trying to sell me forty vines, grafted onto 101-14 rootstock at $4 a piece. The 101-14 graft can help with cold climates versus own-rooted, so maybe a better chance in MI.
> 
> I'm going to see if she'll let me buy less- are you in for a few Pat? I'm going to give them a shot here at zone 6B on a southern exposure.



Sure, I'll try 3 or 4 I guess


----------

